# Rear Bumper and Rocker Panels



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

I was washing my car the other day and a guy came up to me asking about the car. He said he used to have an 06 and put the SAP package on it then it burned to the ground. He has the stock rocker Panels and Rear Bumper and said he will sell it all for 150. Should i buy this the only thing i really need is the rear bumper insert, I would just sell everything else. How much could i get for all of that?


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds like a very good deal. I'm not sure how much you'd get out of it, but I'd assume maybe $200-300 for the bumper and maybe $100-150 per rocker panel. I may be off a bit, but I'm betting I'm somewhere in the ballpark with those numbers.


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah thats what I thinking and hell even if i cant sell them i can always use some spare parts.


----------

